# rules question



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

will you not be allowed to race if you have your side windows cut out? i accidently did this because the mask got messed up and it looked stupid with solid windows.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

If you're just club racing, I don't see anyone having a problem with it.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

no im gonna race at marshalls


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Good chance the roof could now rip-off in the middle of a race though. It's also not going to be too aero-dynamic now either


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

just racing stock though...


----------

